# Freshly Frost Bitten Tutorial



## blazeno.8 (Nov 16, 2008)

Deleted.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 16, 2008)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 16, 2008)

i really love this look and im glad you did a tut!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 16, 2008)

really nice tut


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 16, 2008)

I bow down to you. So detailed, great color choices, beautiful blending and you are pretty! I love this tut so much...I dont have mdest tone or mauvement so i'm crying over here but i have to recreate this look! Can you think of any recommendations for similar shadows?


----------



## ecberger (Nov 16, 2008)

wow, i think this looks amazing


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you!  Well, the main thing about the looks that I do, is that they're more about light values than they are about specific colors.  This one is supposed to focus mainly on a nice variable set up for a winter look.  So, if you don't have Modest Tone, you can use any eyeshadow that doesn't reflect too much light, satin or a matte, in a lighter color than your skintone.  I would recommend probably Bisque (matte) or Brule (satin).  If you have a lighter complexion, you might want to go for Gesso (white).  Mauvement is really supposed to be the stand out shimmer against the light background.  You can use any "wintery" color that you want (if you like light blues or icy pinks a little more, go for those).  I think you can still get a good effect with probably Family Silver or if you got Hot Contrast you might be able to use that.  Mauvement is still availible online right now, they never sold out of it from the first time it was released with Rushmetal.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicoleh619* 

 
_I bow down to you. So detailed, great color choices, beautiful blending and you are pretty! I love this tut so much...I dont have mdest tone or mauvement so i'm crying over here but i have to recreate this look! Can you think of any recommendations for similar shadows?_


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

great tutorial! looks amazing! great job


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 17, 2008)

Cute! And office friendly too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 17, 2008)

such a beautiful look


----------



## Nita67 (Nov 18, 2008)

That was a really great tut! You look beautiful!


----------



## dictator (Nov 18, 2008)

what a gorgeous tutorial! i'll have to try it. you look beautiful, darling!


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 18, 2008)

gorgeous look, 

You have very pretty eyes


----------



## Hilly (Nov 18, 2008)

great tut!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you very much everyone.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you for this great tutorial. I will try it this weekend for my friend's b-day


----------



## user79 (Nov 21, 2008)

very pretty good job


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 4, 2008)

I purchased a sample of mauvement! I'm so happy to try this look out. Hope it comes out half as pretty as yours.


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 5, 2008)

this is such a lovely tutorial! i love the blacktrack with a qtip trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## cuddle x bear (Dec 6, 2008)

really great look. i'm especially loving the lips.


----------



## elmo1026 (Dec 6, 2008)

i love it.


----------



## Wanderland (Dec 6, 2008)

I wish I had the option to thank you multiple times.  That was a great tutorial.  It unlooked the mystery of sooo many questions that I had.  The overall look is gret and you are a beautiful woman.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 12, 2008)

soooooo pretty!!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 14, 2008)

Such a great tut.
I love it.


----------



## chocobon (Dec 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 14, 2008)

Great Tut!!!

I love it!!!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 14, 2008)

you are fabulous!


----------

